# Happy Birthday Unkajonet!



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Emanuel!


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope you had a great day!


----------



## Bryan G. (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy Bday! A fellow picies!
" I was born on the coldest day of the year//March 11th//and GOD already told me I ain't putting a foot up in heaven" Andre Nickatina

Hope you had a good one.

-Bryan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hope it was a good one!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 12, 2011)

happy birthday E

the bottle of Don Julio is waiting until we hang out and celebrate


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday, and what is Don Julio and why don"t I know it?

Stefan


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Stefan - you're kidding, right? Don Julio is a premium tequila. I think 3 varieties: reposado (Jon's), anejo (my cupboard), and I can't remember the other one. It's pretty durned good stuff.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Aahh, thanks, just not my usual poison (I'm more into single malts) but I don't run away from a good tequila either  I think Tres Generaciones was my favorite so far, but I don't have that much experience with tequilas - well, besides drinking Olmeca gold by the bottle when I was around 19 

Stefan


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm a Grey Goose guy, usually. A buddy gave me Don Julio for Xmas and I've been a fan ever since.


----------

